# Food Safety News - 05/22/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 22, 2021)

*Investigations ongoing in Hepatitis A outbreak linked to dates*
By Joe Whitworth on May 22, 2021 12:03 am More than 30 Hepatitis A infections potentially linked to eating dates are being investigated in the United Kingdom. Since the start of this year 31 people have fallen ill in different parts of England and Wales and a number of them reported eating dates. Those sick range in age from 6 to 93 years old and... Continue Reading


*Natural Balance Pet Foods initiates nationwide recall of cat food because of Salmonella concerns*
By News Desk on May 21, 2021 02:54 pm Natural Balance Pet Foods Inc. is recalling certain cat food products because of possible Salmonella contamination, which can be dangerous to pets and people who handle the food. The issue was found by the Minnesota Department of Agriculture during a routine state surveillance sample. Surfaces not thoroughly washed after having contact with the recalled products... Continue Reading


----------

